# Monster Frogs (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

And now for something completely different, these frogs were created for Space Studios in Midland, Michigan to help celebrate our city's summer sculpture series. They wanted a papier mache workshop project that would tie in with the frog sculpture concept.

The frogs were created from plastic milk jugs, recycled cardboard, newspaper and Popsicle sticks. The frogs are approximately 14 inches long, 24 inches wide and 19 inches tall.

Each frog was created by constructing the various body pieces, applying strip mache then assembling the sculpture and using homemade papier mache clay to add details and texture.

Five frogs were created to show the possibility of different interpretations and mache techniques.

During the construction I thought it would be fun to turn three of the frogs into versions of classic horror characters or monsters. The results were Frogzilla, FrankenFrog and AmphibiMummy.

These frogs are fun to create and the variations are endless. If you are a fan of frogs then these guys would look great sitting on a patio, porch or pool deck.

Here are the two normal looking frogs:










AmphibiMummy









FrankenFrog









Frogzilla









Complete instructions and lots of photos on the website:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=2391


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are a few more photos showing texture and details:


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I love them all, but Frankenfrog is my favorite!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, these are absolutely delightful, Stoll, especially the demented ones


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

These are great and very creative. I too love FrankenFrog best.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Fantastic Scott! I really like these....just completely fun.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm kinda partial to Mummy Frog. The texture on his face is really awesome! But yep, they are all great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep ... all great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My favorite is Frogzilla.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking frogs. I love the detail. Thanks for including the close up pictures.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Frogzilla rocks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Too cool, dude! Wouldn't you be afraid of them turning to mush in the rain, though?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Too cool, dude! Wouldn't you be afraid of them turning to mush in the rain, though?


I was curious about this as well. Is a frogs @#$ water tight?

I really like Frankenfrog at AmphibiMummy to hard to choose just one.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Too cool, dude! Wouldn't you be afraid of them turning to mush in the rain, though?


These frogs weren't really intended for outdoor use, but if you want to weatherproof a papier mache, paper clay or monster mud piece then a thorough coat of good quality urethane will protect the piece. The trick to sealing mache is to make sure that ALL exposed surfaces are coated which means the bottom, gaps, and inside if the piece is hollow such as skulls.

Once properly sealed papier mache is surprisingly durable. Here's a great article written in 2005 about an experiement where an artist created numerous pieces each sealed with different products. The pieces stayed outside in all weather conditions, the winner was a papier mache piece sealed with yacht varnish, it withstood the elements for over a year without visible damage.

http://www.papiermache.co.uk/articles/waterproofing-papier-mache/1/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

LOL Stoll you are just too much. That is hilarious. Just too much fun.

My vote goes to the amphibimummy. I just luvs mummies.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cute. I want one.

Where in the world do you store all of this stuff?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Mad genius! I haven't decided yet if your work inspires me or makes me afraid to touch paper mache ever again.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work stoll, cool idea


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that is really cool. You should start a paper mache store and sell all your creations.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Wowie wow wow


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

You've outdone yourself again. Great stuff!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Epic Frogginess! Thanks for the laugh!


----------

